# Crash Team Racing Nitro Fueled



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Dicembre 2018)

Il 21 giugno 2019 esce il remake di crash team racing 

Al secondo post il video di presentazione

Dovrebbe uscire per tutte le piattaforme xbox nintendo sony e pc


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Dicembre 2018)




----------



## Kayl (7 Dicembre 2018)

Sìììììììììììììììì!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Notiziona, non sapevo niente!!! Attendo.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2020)

Giocone! L'ho iniziato a natale e l'ho platinato oggi ad una settimana esatta  .


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giocone! L'ho iniziato a natale e l'ho platinato oggi ad una settimana esatta  .



io sono scarsissimo a sto gioco. non riesco mai a vincere a difficioltà media,poi appena sto davanti,vengo fermato dalle trappole degli avversari. qualche consiglio?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> io sono scarsissimo a sto gioco. non riesco mai a vincere a difficioltà media,poi appena sto davanti,vengo fermato dalle trappole degli avversari. qualche consiglio?


A difficile è veramente tostissimo. Infatti, ci ho dedicato giornate intere per finire la modalità avventura (o la fai con Tiny o Dingodile, altrimenti è praticamente impossibile  ). Per non parlare delle prove a tempo contro i fantasmi di Oxide, tanto che mi stavo rassegnando a prendere il platino. Non è che platino tutti i giochi eh, altrimenti devo dire addio alla vita sociale, però per le saghe che ho nel cuore tipo Crash, ci tengo a finirle in tutto e per tutto.

Un difetto del gioco è che è scriptato male. Infatti, ho notato che durante le gare, se sei dietro rispetto agli altri ti escono nelle casse le armi più forti come le maschere o la sfera elettrica, altrimenti se sei nei primi posti quelle più deboli e questa cosa capita in tutti i livelli di difficoltà. Io non sono d'accordo, per me l'uscita dell'arma dalle casse deve essere veramente casuale e non deve dipendere dalla posizione.


----------



## Butcher (1 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A difficile è veramente tostissimo. Infatti, ci ho dedicato giornate intere per finire la modalità avventura (o la fai con Tiny o Dingodile, altrimenti è praticamente impossibile  ). Per non parlare delle prove a tempo contro i fantasmi di Oxide, tanto che mi stavo rassegnando a prendere il platino. Non è che platino tutti i giochi eh, altrimenti devo dire addio alla vita sociale, però per le saghe che ho nel cuore tipo Crash, ci tengo a finirle in tutto e per tutto.
> 
> Un difetto del gioco è che è scriptato male. Infatti, ho notato che durante le gare, se sei dietro rispetto agli altri ti escono nelle casse le armi più forti come le maschere o la sfera elettrica, altrimenti se sei nei primi posti quelle più deboli e questa cosa capita in tutti i livelli di difficoltà. Io non sono d'accordo, per me l'uscita dell'arma dalle casse deve essere veramente casuale e non deve dipendere dalla posizione.



è sempre stato così, cerca di dare possibilità di recuperare agli ultimi.


----------

